# Icd9 history of



## mamacase1 (May 20, 2011)

Can someone tell me what icd9 code to use for history of lymphoma. Not stated what site in dictation.


----------



## CVelez (May 20, 2011)

I believe it would be V10.79 other lympahtic and hematopoietic neoplasms.


Charla


----------



## jgf-CPC (May 20, 2011)

I totally agree with Charla


----------



## mamacase1 (May 23, 2011)

thank you both for you help.


----------

